# Microsoft Windows 8.1 Is Now Available



## Cristian_25H (Oct 17, 2013)

Microsoft Corp. on Thursday announced the global availability of Windows 8.1, a feature-rich update to its popular Windows 8 operating system, enabling customers to create experiences that keep pace with their lives - at work, at home or on the go. Beginning Oct. 17, consumers with a Windows 8 device in more than 230 markets and 37 languages can download the free update via the online Windows Store. Windows 8.1 will also be available on new devices and as boxed software starting Oct. 18 at retail locations around the world.

Windows 8.1 evolves the Windows vision for highly personalized computing while showcasing Microsoft's continued commitment to rapid and responsive development. It marks a wave of new, innovative devices coming for consumers and businesses - from the convenience and mobility of tablets and 2-in-1s to the productive experience expected from laptops, all-in-ones and specialized industry devices. Many of these new devices are touch-enabled and will deliver advancements in processing power, battery life and design, across a range of price points.



 



Windows 8.1 offers a host of increased customization refinements and functional improvements, including the following: 

*Highly personal.* An improved and more customizable Start screen offers variable tile sizes, more background designs and colors so each Windows device looks unique and personal to the individual. In addition, customers can choose how to start their Windows experience - at the Start screen or directly in the familiar Windows desktop - while all their Windows devices stay in sync with their Microsoft account.
*More familiar and easy to navigate.* As an iconic part of the Windows experience, Windows 8.1 brings back the Start button as a familiar point of navigation. An updated apps view lets users see all their apps at once for easy access and new clicks and cues, as well as a Help + Tips app that gets them up to speed quickly.
*Enhanced search.* The new Bing Smart Search provides the easiest way to find what users need on the device or on the Web in one beautiful and easy consolidated view that's built for touch. Simply swipe or type from the Start screen, and Smart Search will find it - whether it's a document on a PC, a photo album on SkyDrive, a favorite app, a song from Xbox Music or a website.
*Wide range of apps and services from the Start.* Windows 8.1 is the most complete out-of-the-box experience. It offers a range of apps and services from the Start screen, allowing customers to quickly and easily do the things they love on Windows, such as catching up with friends and family via Skype, emailing effortlessly in the Mail app, watching movies and TV shows on Xbox Video, finding new recipes with the Bing Food & Drink app, or listening to free streaming music via Xbox Music. Windows 8.1 also comes with the new Internet Explorer 11, which is fast, fluid and perfect for touch. Internet Explorer 11 brings enhanced touch performance, speed boosts, and synchronized browsing history, favorites and settings across all Windows 8.1 devices. Windows 8.1 also provides native support for 3-D printing, meaning it will have plug-and-play support for 3-D printers, enable apps to seamlessly print 3-D jobs and understand 3-D file formats.
*The best for multitasking and productivity.* Windows 8.1 includes the display and use of up to four apps side by side, flexible windows sizing for each app on the screen, the ability for one app to launch another app, and improved multimonitor support so users can view the desktop or apps from the Windows Store on any or all monitors.
*Deep cloud integration with SkyDrive.* Windows 8.1 makes it easier than ever to work from anywhere and know that files are always accessible - across devices and locations. With SkyDrive, users can create, edit, save and share files anywhere, anytime, on whatever device they're using.
*A beautifully redesigned Windows Store.* The new design of the Windows Store improves how great apps are showcased and makes it easier for customers to get the apps they want. Fresh layouts and categories, such as New & Rising, make it easier to stay up to date on the hottest new entries to explore. Personalized recommendations use the Bing advanced recommendation and relevance system to help find new favorites. And with Windows 8.1, apps are updated automatically by default, so users always have the newest and best version of any app, such as Fresh Paint, which now includes watercolor, a new graphite pencil set and a new clean, modern user interface for the latest painting or drawing creations. New and updated apps are also continually being delivered to the Windows Store, including Evernote, Facebook for Windows 8.1, Hulu Plus, Adobe Photoshop Express, eBay, Netflix and NOOK.

Customers can go to http://www.windows.com/shop to learn about the wide variety of new Windows devices available now and throughout the holiday season to find the one that best fits their needs and budgets.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2013)

So if you have a Windows 8 OEM its just an update? Or a complete install


----------



## Agility (Oct 17, 2013)

I am waiting for an ISO file image of a complete Windows 8.1 as updating from such a big file (3.1GB mind you) is sure to cause some issues.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 17, 2013)

So why isn't this called simply Win 8 SP1??


----------



## Agility (Oct 17, 2013)

Simply because the updates are huge as there's more then 1 add-ons (Such as the start button .etc) i guess.


----------



## AndreiD (Oct 17, 2013)

Downloading it right now from the Windows Store (not sure why they didn't provide it via Windows Update). Windows 8.1 with Media Center is a 3.42 GB download.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2013)

I can't find a download from microsoft. Direct link anyone?

EDIT:
NVM

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/home


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 17, 2013)

Jetster said:


> So if you have a Windows 8 OEM its just an update? Or a complete install



Technically an update, altho it can be a fresh install if desired.


----------



## sunweb (Oct 17, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> So why isn't this called simply Win 8 SP1??



They added StartButton for normal desktop that waves you to metro one, they added ability to have 2 more tiles in metro ui(at the same screen !!!!) and ofcourse last but not least deeper cloud integration. Its worth way more than 3 Gb. Dat MS, doing wonders since 1985(1983 infact).


----------



## Drmark (Oct 17, 2013)

With all this homeland security, NSA, FBI crap, I keep nothing on the cloud whenever possible.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

I cannot find the download for it. everytime I click on those links it ask me to upgrade to windows 8.1 then tells me its coming soon and that I can download windows 8 right away.....


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 17, 2013)

Already downloading via Windows store/metro - 3.42Gb





I got it from this link
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/buy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> Already downloading via Windows store/metro - 3.42Gb
> [url]http://abload.de/thumb/win8.1ituq5.jpg[/url]
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I still get the same thing... Did you click the upgrade now option?

I get this 






Then I get this..


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 17, 2013)

hmm, both links take me to windows metro store.. 


Im from EU, apparently its available since 1pm. Maybe its not your time yet?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2013)

The changes in 8.1 are a step in the right direction but not enough to make businesses pay for windows 8 to "upgrade" from 7. We still need a proper desktop!


----------



## okidna (Oct 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I still get the same thing... Did you click the upgrade now option?
> 
> I get this
> 
> ...



Same with me here, I guess because I'm still using Windows 7 (I noticed that TheHunter is already using Windows 8).


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2013)

The big news imo is that there now is a classic "retail" package. Windows 8.1 is €108 here, which is about €8 more than the Windows 8 OEM version. 8.1 Pro OEM is slightly cheaper than the standard Pro OEM. For some reason I had it in my mind 8.1 Pro Retail would be like $150, but I must have dreamed that.

EDIT: The bad news is that you can't install 8.1 as an upgrade to 7, you have to do a clean install. Which isn't bad as such, but might be annoying for some.


----------



## erixx (Oct 17, 2013)

Great job MS! And finally I am actually using to the max my 50 Mbps connexion


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

okidna said:


> Same with me here, I guess because I'm still using Windows 7 (I noticed that TheHunter is already using Windows 8).



Yea I just conformed that you MUST be on windows 8 already to download it. I remoted into my PC at home and it went straight to the metro download.


----------



## erixx (Oct 17, 2013)

A WARNING DURING INSTALLATION: you will have to reinstall your software!!!


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 17, 2013)

okidna said:


> Same with me here, I guess because I'm still using Windows 7 (I noticed that TheHunter is already using Windows 8).



Yeah that upgrade is only for Windows 8 users, windows 7 users will have to buy 8.1.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 17, 2013)

erixx said:


> A WARNING DURING INSTALLATION: you will have to reinstall your software!!!



That's definitely NO GOOD NEWS!


----------



## AndreiD (Oct 17, 2013)

What a fucking disaster, it took over 1 hour to install this update, several drivers are broken (Asus Xonar U7, ASMedia USB3 controller, Wi-Fi and Bluetooth were a pain in the ass), a lot of undocumented idiotic changes, REALLY ANNOYING MICROSOFT.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2013)

AndreiD said:


> What a fucking disaster, it took over 1 hour to install this update, several drivers are broken (Asus Xonar U7, ASMedia USB3 controller, Wi-Fi and Bluetooth were a pain in the ass), a lot of undocumented idiotic changes, REALLY ANNOYING MICROSOFT.



that's what you get for installing software the day it is released.


----------



## AndreiD (Oct 17, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> that's what you get for installing software the day it is released.



Well sorry for expecting Microsoft to not release a shitty update.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2013)

AndreiD said:


> Well sorry for expecting Microsoft to not release a shitty update.


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> that's what you get for installing software the day it is released.



This is essentially a service pack. The testing stuff was done months ago.

EDIT: And I mean historically things have been rather smooth.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

erixx said:


> A WARNING DURING INSTALLATION: you will have to reinstall your software!!!



OOOHHHH K stopping download now..


----------



## el etro (Oct 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I cannot find the download for it. everytime I click on those links it ask me to upgrade to windows 8.1 then tells me its coming soon and that I can download windows 8 right away.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131017/Capture047.jpg



 Open Windows Strore to do it!


----------



## Agility (Oct 17, 2013)

So does it mean if I just burn the update file to a CD and make it a bootable disc, i can install a fresh Windows 8.1?


----------



## v12dock (Oct 17, 2013)

I am glad a I have full dreamspark I was able to download w/ key a few weeks ago


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 17, 2013)

AndreiD said:


> Well sorry for expecting Microsoft to not release a shitty update.



We forgive you this time, since next time you will know better.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2013)

Drmark said:


> With all this homeland security, NSA, FBI crap, I keep nothing on the cloud whenever possible.



I keep my homework and assignments on cloud.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 17, 2013)

erixx said:


> A WARNING DURING INSTALLATION: you will have to reinstall your software!!!



That isn't a very accurate or complete statement. Its actually a bit more complicated then simply saying you'll have to reinstall your software as noted here:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/update-from-windows-8-tutorial

and here:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/update-from-preview

Basically it depends on what you're updating from.  For example:



> *Updating to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8*
> 
> But before you begin, here are some things to keep in mind.
> 
> ...



Near as I can tell, Windows Store apps AKA Metro apps aren't very popular and as such few people will likely notice or care if the default Metro apps are changed or if a free Metro  demo of Angry Birds is no longer there.  

Those who are upgrading from 8.1 Preview to Windows 8.1 final probably already knew what they were getting into or at the very least should have.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2013)

erixx said:


> A WARNING DURING INSTALLATION: you will have to reinstall your software!!!



Ahhh, hell no....I JUST finished getting all my software reinstalled because I had to do a refresh install because my W8 went belly up and couldn't be fixed.  I'm gonna wait awhile before I do this.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 17, 2013)

really im not interested,  i prefer wait for next version (win 9) than upgrading to 8 or 8.1


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Oct 17, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> really im not interested,  i prefer wait for next version (win 9) than upgrading to 8 or 8.1



Same here.


----------



## EpicShweetness (Oct 17, 2013)

Drmark said:


> With all this homeland security, NSA, FBI crap, I keep nothing on the cloud whenever possible.



Also lets not forget that when you upload content to a "cloud" server that content is protected by them for you, but they now own it. That data is at the mercy of the provider of said "cloud" server provider, both in term's of security, and release. Reason why I trust only local content, on local devices I.E External HDD's and USB Thumb Drives's. The most risky I get here is network partition's for home share on the computer's.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 17, 2013)

erixx said:


> A WARNING DURING INSTALLATION: you will have to reinstall your software!!!



Only if you're updating from the Preview, and even then only in certain cases. I went from 8.1 Preview to 8.1 RTM on both my Surface and laptop and wasn't required to reinstall anything. Even 8 to 8.1 on my desktop was smooth, nothing lost.


----------



## AndreiD (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay, I'm done with Windows 8.1, it's horrible. Way too many issues. 
Fresh installing Windows 8 Pro since everything seems to have went tits up after I upgraded to 8.1; funny thing is, installing Windows 8 Pro will probably also take a lot less time than upgrading from 8 to 8.1


----------



## qubit (Oct 17, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> So why isn't this called simply Win 8 SP1??



Marketing.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 17, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> Only if you're updating from the Preview, and even then only in certain cases. I went from 8.1 Preview to 8.1 RTM on both my Surface and laptop and wasn't required to reinstall anything. Even 8 to 8.1 on my desktop was smooth, nothing lost.



Did it create a Windows OLD file?


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 17, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Did it create a Windows OLD file?



On my laptop and desktop yes, on my Surface it didn't. I upgraded my laptop and desktop via the Windows 8.1 ISO from Technet.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 17, 2013)

Where can i bloody buy Win8.1 online, download ISO image and install the thing with USB drive? Want to go legit, but their webpages are so ridiculously confusing it's crazy. No wonder people prefer war_ez if they can't make one big red button with BUY written on it that would lead you to a purchasing process. Totally moronic.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 17, 2013)

AndreiD said:


> What a fucking disaster, it took over 1 hour to install this update, several drivers are broken (Asus Xonar U7, ASMedia USB3 controller, Wi-Fi and Bluetooth were a pain in the ass), a lot of undocumented idiotic changes, REALLY ANNOYING MICROSOFT.



Well, I just took a nap, woke up and bam: Windows 8.1 running!


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 17, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> That's definitely NO GOOD NEWS!



Nah, everything stayed the same here, but i think i will have to refresh/repair windows update it acts funny and takes for ages.

Also all drivers/etc went smooth, even xfi driver.. Im using default windows bluetooth app and no issues with that either.




Well Im really liking this new change, imo its what win8 should have been by default.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 17, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> So why isn't this called simply Win 8 SP1??





Agility said:


> Simply because the updates are huge as there's more then 1 add-ons (Such as the start button .etc) i guess.



COUGH more like they getting greedy.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 17, 2013)

Upgraded on my laptop from 8 to 8.1 a few weeks ago (MSDN) and didn't have to re-install anything...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to the official ISO for x64?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 17, 2013)

Can anyone confirm this for me?

I have a Win 8 Pro 64 Bit license. Can I download the Win 8.1 Pro 64 Bit ISO and do a fresh install with my Win 8 Pro 64 Bit key? If not, I'm going to get pissed...


----------



## Octavean (Oct 17, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> So why isn't this called simply Win 8 SP1??



Marketing as has been said before,....Nomenclature is arbitrary though and at the discretion of Microsoft,...

However, while I have seen service packs add new features in the past its not something I think of as typical whereas Windows 8.1 does add some new features (regardless if these are desired features or not).  Also note that Windows 8.1 was released about one year after Windows 8 which suggest this is Microsoft's interpretation of their cited annual OS upgrade cycle. Therefore it stands to reason that there will be two more OS upgrades such as Windows 8.2 and Windows 8.3 before they truly move on to something akin to Windows 9 or some truly new version. Assuming calling something that it isn't really is the trend,.....


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 17, 2013)

erixx said:


> A WARNING DURING INSTALLATION: you will have to reinstall your software!!!



Just finished upgrading from Win 8 Pro x64 to 8.1....
All my applications, games, printers and you name it - all things are working just fine


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Just finished upgrading from Win 8 Pro x64 to 8.1....
> All my applications, games, printers and you name it - all things are working just fine



Yeah a friend of mine just upgraded and everything works fine also. He said he gained 13gb. Ill have to check it out tonight.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 17, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah a friend of mine just upgraded and everything works fine also. He said he gained 13gb. Ill have to check it out tonight.



I gained about 4 - 4.5 GB - still good, SSD space is still expensive 

Remember to run the cleanmgr.exe command afterwards - to delete the old Win installation...


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 17, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> The changes in 8.1 are a step in the right direction but not enough to make businesses pay for windows 8 to "upgrade" from 7. We still need a proper desktop!



It's easier to find the desired program you want on Windows 8 vs. any Windows version before it. I'm sick of hearing this start menu argument. Oh it's not business acceptable because the start menu doesn't appear as prior. Lol what a joke... Surface tablets are going to be the best choice for businesses and they run Windows 8 Pro and RT. You would do best to get used to it and quit living in the past because Windows isn't leaving enterprise for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 17, 2013)

Upgrade went fine and smooth on all 5 systems here, nothing I needed to reinstall. I do have a windows.old now, but it's "only" 4,3GB's. I suppose I can just delete it anyway. Furthermore, it took quite a while on my GF's surface RT lol, but that's just that slow tegra 3 being the bottleneck I suppose.

The only downside I now have is the obligatory start button. I don't need it, and can't delete it without using 3rd party programs and eventhough I'm not exactly short on task bar space,  the fact that its obligated while from a functional point of view its totally irrelevant is quite a good reason to atleast give the user a choice i'd say! 

Ohwell.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 17, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Upgrade went fine and smooth on all 5 systems here, nothing I needed to reinstall. I do have a windows.old now, but it's "only" 4,3GB's. I suppose I can just delete it anyway. Furthermore, it took quite a while on my GF's surface RT lol, but that's just that slow tegra 3 being the bottleneck I suppose.
> 
> The only downside I now have is the obligatory start button. I don't need it, and can't delete it without using 3rd party programs and eventhough I'm not exactly short on task bar space,  the fact that its obligated while from a functional point of view its totally irrelevant is quite a good reason to atleast give the user a choice i'd say!
> 
> Ohwell.



run the cleanmgr.exe (and click "Remove systemfiles") - it will remove all clutter from the upgrade - and it will be more than 4.3 GB...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2013)

I left it to download the update when I left for work today, but I'm not excited about having a start menu back in there, as I've become very used to being without it. I suppose I shall see later tonight


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 17, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> run the cleanmgr.exe (and click "Remove systemfiles") - it will remove all clutter from the upgrade - and it will be more than 4.3 GB...



Thnx, and it really is only 4,3GB. I double checked, and since I only have a small 120GB SSD I would've noticed if it was more I'd suppose.

Edit: Also another really annoying point I just came across: to complete the setup procedure I apparently MUST first login using an email/password combo :S. After I logged in with my usual login/password it only gives me the option to also login with an email/password combo. Really crappy. the next time around I might give Linux an even bigger chance(or get some server variant of windows). This is on pro btw.

Edit2: regarding obligatory email linking with local account: If you click " I'm not *stated account*" it'll skip everything and just go to the standard windows login which you can use without having to put in an email. 
This is still quite lame though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> It's easier to find the desired program you want on Windows 8 vs. any Windows version before it. I'm sick of hearing this start menu argument. Oh it's not business acceptable because the start menu doesn't appear as prior. Lol what a joke... Surface tablets are going to be the best choice for businesses and they run Windows 8 Pro and RT. You would do best to get used to it and quit living in the past because Windows isn't leaving enterprise for the foreseeable future.



i invite you to visit my workplace. there well over 300 employees who have a desktop in their office running windows 7. if you were to upgrade to window 8 i guarantee 80% of them would be completely lost. it would be a nightmare for our User Services department. we are not alone. the interface change is the #1 reason why businesses are not switching to windows 8.


----------



## erixx (Oct 17, 2013)

so sorry for upsetting some, but I started to update my 8.1 Preview computer. Later, when updating the stock win 8 I noticed that all programs stood in place. 
One less issue for some!


----------



## xvi (Oct 17, 2013)

I've clicked the upgrade link and while the Windows Store does launch, it just sits on the main screen. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2013)

xvi said:


> I've clicked the upgrade link and while the Windows Store does launch, it just sits on the main screen. Anyone else getting this?



Any chance your user account control is set to off? I had to turn it back on in order for it to start.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 17, 2013)

Crap - just found out that the Citrix Receiver is not working...at least not with IE....but works with Pale Moon....odd Citrix is owned by Microsoft as far as I know...
Maybe an update to the receiver will help...

Yes - updated the receiver from 4.0..... to 4.0.1.4 - then it works.....


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 17, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Where can i bloody buy Win8.1 online, download ISO image and install the thing with USB drive? Want to go legit, but their webpages are so ridiculously confusing it's crazy. No wonder people prefer war_ez if they can't make one big red button with BUY written on it that would lead you to a purchasing process. Totally moronic.



Windows 8.1 general availability through retail is available tomorrow (Oct. 18). Today it is only available as an update for existing Windows 8 users.



xvi said:


> I've clicked the upgrade link and while the Windows Store does launch, it just sits on the main screen. Anyone else getting this?



Give it time, Microsoft's servers are getting hammered right now.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 17, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i invite you to visit my workplace. there well over 300 employees who have a desktop in their office running windows 7. if you were to upgrade to window 8 i guarantee 80% of them would be completely lost. it would be a nightmare for our User Services department. we are not alone. the interface change is the #1 reason why businesses are not switching to windows 8.



Lol. Businesses don't just upgrade whenever a new OS is released. You're talking about an OS (and interface for that manner) that is barely in its life cycle. Businesses upgrade based on other factors. Your company isn't just going to upgrade to 8 because Windows 8 is the newest and coolest thing. That's not how it works in enterprise.


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2013)

Does Start8 work with 8.1?


----------



## qubit (Oct 17, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Where can i bloody buy Win8.1 online, download ISO image and install the thing with USB drive? Want to go legit, but their webpages are so ridiculously confusing it's crazy. No wonder people prefer war_ez if they can't make one big red button with BUY written on it that would lead you to a purchasing process. Totally moronic.



You know what makes it even stupider? Just look at how Amazon does it. The answer is right there.

Beautifully designed website makes it a breeze to shop at. Couple that with superb customer service and you have a very efficient wallet emptying machine. I should know.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> Does Start8 work with 8.1?



Yes version 1.30 does


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> Does Start8 work with 8.1?



Yes, it does.  They put out an update about 6 weeks ago that was ugraded specifically for 8.1!


EDIT: Sorry, Vulcan!  I answered before getting to the end of the thread to see if anyone else answered.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 17, 2013)

Well it all seemed to go well untill i tryed to play some music and realise i have no bloody sound and i can't seem to fix it. Back to windows 7 for me as i cant be arsed with 8 anymore had enough of it.

And yes i have tryed uninstalling drivers and reinstalling and also letting my card use the windows driver to but nothing works and i refuse to use my shity onboard sound chip.


----------



## TheOne (Oct 17, 2013)

My laptop upgraded from Windows 8.1 Preview (UAC off) to Windows 8.1 Pro without a problem, only took about 20-30 minutes to download and 10-20 minutes to install the update, all of my programs were removed of course, don't really use 'Apps'.

Haven't bothered to actually activate it since I'm hoping Valve is going to release SteamOS next week when they begin giving out the Beta 'Steam Machines', and I intend to use my laptop to test it like I have Windows 8 and 8.1, though mainly the streaming function.



Mathragh said:


> The only downside I now have is the obligatory start button. I don't need it, and can't delete it without using 3rd party programs and eventhough I'm not exactly short on task bar space,  the fact that its obligated while from a functional point of view its totally irrelevant is quite a good reason to atleast give the user a choice i'd say!
> 
> Ohwell.



You know traditional Windows supporters say the samething about the start menu, guess now the Windows 8 fans and the traditional Windows fans have something in common, they both have to use a mod to make Windows 8.1 like they want it or stick with the older versions, Windows 7 and 8.  Of course this could be avoided if Microsoft would just do the one thing their customers want and make Windows 8/8.1 more customizable so Windows users can set it up how they want, whether it is a more classic style or a more mobile style or a mix.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Lol. Businesses don't just upgrade whenever a new OS is released. You're talking about an OS (and interface for that manner) that is barely in its life cycle. Businesses upgrade based on other factors. Your company isn't just going to upgrade to 8 because Windows 8 is the newest and coolest thing. That's not how it works in enterprise.



uh, when did i say businesses upgrade whenever a new OS is released? if windows 8 continues to utilize the metro interface even years down the road you won't see businesses upgrading. you will in fact see them skip windows 8 and wait for a much more business friendly windows 9 which is already in heavy development.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> Does Start8 work with 8.1?



Just installed the 8.1 upgrade and it saved all my apps and my start8 still works like a charm. I suggest the upgrade if you have non legacy equipment.

Should I delete windows.old?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just installed the 8.1 upgrade and it saved all my apps and my start8 still works like a charm. I suggest the upgrade if you have non legacy equipment.
> 
> Should I delete windows.old?



delete windows.*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I suggest the upgrade if you have non legacy equipment



what do you mean by "non legacy equipment"?


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just installed the 8.1 upgrade and it saved all my apps and my start8 still works like a charm. I suggest the upgrade if you have non legacy equipment.
> 
> Should I delete windows.old?



Yeah, you can get rid of windows.old.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 17, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> delete windows.*



Delete Linux.

Do it, You won't.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Delete Linux.
> 
> Do it, You won't.



hi, this thread is about windows 8.1, not linux. please stay on topic.


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> hi, this thread is about windows 8.1, not linux. please stay on topic.





Anyway I'm pretty sure there are no windows.* files anywhere. Not on my computer anyway. 

EDIT: Nope, just searched my C drive. Nothing. I think it's safe to go ahead.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm gonna wait this one out since this system needs a solid OS for my testing and stuff... too much stuff to reconfig if stuff mucks up.


----------



## erixx (Oct 17, 2013)

i would never ever delete Windows.old without a DEEP check. Stupid 3rd party software developers like to save stuff in the weirdest places.... Of course if you only play games, who cares!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 17, 2013)

erixx said:


> i would never ever delete Windows.old without a DEEP check. Stupid 3rd party software developers like to save stuff in the weirdest places.... Of course if you only play games, who cares!



 i had to do a win7 first, win8 upgrade, so ive only just got rid of 1 windows.old

the new start menu is amazing, i hated that metro nonsense but now i have a start button its all alright ,,, welll  except thats sarcasm(noted for some) and the damn paint icon isnt in start nor is wordpad notepad ,all those things I have to ass about to use,, nice.


----------



## erixx (Oct 17, 2013)

Just tested for the first time in my life Xbox Music. It is the stupidest thing I ever seen. Before playing my own music on my hdd, it shows me a propaganda (publicity) spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We do not deserve this bullsh1t. Totally and irreversibly smelling like iTunes (which I NEVER have had to smell, btw... But I got imagination)


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 17, 2013)

I downloaded it from app store - 3.65 GB, but when I tried to install, it says: Your PC ran into an error, reverting back to the previous windows version....I guess I will have to make a fresh install. Pff....I was going to anyway.


----------



## xvi (Oct 17, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Any chance your user account control is set to off? I had to turn it back on in order for it to start.


I can't stand UAC, so yes, it's off, but turning it on wasn't what fixed it. (See below)
Thanks though!



Dos101 said:


> Give it time, Microsoft's servers are getting hammered right now.



My issue appears to have been fixed by installing a few updates over in Windows Update and rebooting. I can't say for sure if it was the updates themselves or just rebooting, but after the reboot, the Windows 8.1 update appeared under a new "Update Windows" category and appeared as soon as the app was opened.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok I deleted windows.old and now after reboot I cannot ping or remote into in... I figured some stupid shit would happen to me


----------



## Pinktulips7 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Window 8.1 sucks*

Window 8.1 sucks!!!its big stepback from Window Vista/Window 7...Microsofts Software Clown are going backwords!!!!What a stupid looking interface!!!I will never ever upgrade to Window 8 and thinking about Apple!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

Pinktulips7 said:


> Window 8.1 sucks!!!its big stepback from Window Vista/Window 7...Microsofts Software Clown are going backwords!!!!What a stupid looking interface!!!I will never ever upgrade to Window 8 and thinking about Apple!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think you forgot some of these !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 17, 2013)

Pinktulips7 said:


> Window 8.1 sucks!!!its big stepback from Window Vista/Window 7...Microsofts Software Clown are going backwords!!!!What a stupid looking interface!!!I will never ever upgrade to Window 8 and thinking about Apple!!!!!!!!!!!!



Windows 8.1 took so many steps back it wound up back where it started.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2013)

Pinktulips7 said:


> Window 8.1 sucks!!!its big stepback from Window Vista/Window 7...Microsofts Software Clown are going backwords!!!!What a stupid looking interface!!!I will never ever upgrade to Window 8 and thinking about Apple!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL this guy knows.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> LOL this guy knows.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 17, 2013)

I still need someone to explain me in basic English why SP 8.1 is better than Win 8.0 vanilla, or even better, Win 7.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 17, 2013)

erixx said:


> Just tested for the first time in my life Xbox Music. It is the stupidest thing I ever seen. Before playing my own music on my hdd, it shows me a propaganda (publicity) spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We do not deserve this bullsh1t. Totally and irreversibly smelling like iTunes (which I NEVER have had to smell, btw... But I got imagination)



Xbox Music is OK, definitely not great. Can't say that I ever had any ads played if I was listening to music from my hard drive though. Are you sure you weren't streaming the song? (A little wifi icon appears next to the song if you are). IMHO Microsoft should have kept the Zune software and modified it for touch, it was far superior at music management compared to Xbox Music.



xvi said:


> My issue appears to have been fixed by installing a few updates over in Windows Update and rebooting. I can't say for sure if it was the updates themselves or just rebooting, but after the reboot, the Windows 8.1 update appeared under a new "Update Windows" category and appeared as soon as the app was opened.



That would have been my next suggestion.  Be sure to check for updates after 8.1 is installed, there should be about 3 updates for it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> I still need someone to explain me in basic English why SP 8.1 is better than Win 8.0 vanilla, or even better, Win 7.



I don't even know but since I am a sheep I decided to install.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 17, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> I still need someone to explain me in basic English why SP 8.1 is better than Win 8.0 vanilla, or even better, Win 7.



Well as a long time user of 8

The metro settings menu is now a full settings menu

Apps actually work properly across multiple monitors, and two can run at a time without messing with the other

And i now have 3 buttons for the start menu, because apparently the pop up one, and charms at the right side, wasn't good enough


----------



## Black.Raven (Oct 17, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> I still need someone to explain me in basic English why SP 8.1 is better than Win 8.0 vanilla, or even better, Win 7.



It can open Iso files by it self. And you have more options to make it more like a start menu. It runs more stable, and starts up faster. support for directx 11.2


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> I still need someone to explain me in basic English why SP 8.1 is better than Win 8.0 vanilla, or even better, Win 7.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_8#Changes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features_new_to_Windows_8


----------



## scazbala86 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Change isn't so bad*



Prima.Vera said:


> I still need someone to explain me in basic English why SP 8.1 is better than Win 8.0 vanilla, or even better, Win 7.



Advantages of Windows 8.1:
More color options
Desktop wallpaper on start screen provides more uniform experience
Boot to desktop
Easy access to "All Apps" section of start screen
Start (ish) button with easy right click access to shutdown/reboot/etc
Cleaner install (freed up 6gb from my 8.0) install

Advantages of Window 8 over 7 (in general)
Direct X 11.1
Snappier navigation (hard to measure, easy to see)
Up One Level button in File Explorer
Improved Task Manager
Faster Boot

Now granted, yes, Windows 8 (and 8.1 for that matter) could still use a little tweaking. The hot corners are not the most intuitive thing ever, and the start screen is a not so big departure from the start menu, but all in all Win 8(.1) has lots of really nice touches. The UI is clean, snappy, lightweight. The boot speed is a good deal better than Win 7. I've been on Win 8 since they released it through MSDN and I don't plan on going back. Change isn't so bad.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2013)

scazbala86 said:


> Advantages of Window 8 over 7 (in general)
> Direct X 11.1
> Snappier navigation (hard to measure, easy to see)
> Up One Level button in File Explorer
> ...



and don't forget:

better task manager UI in general, and speedier file transfers.  really a good operating system when you get away from Metro UI (for those that don't like that part).


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 17, 2013)

Black.Raven said:


> It can open Iso files by it self. And you have more options to make it more like a start menu. It runs more stable, and starts up faster. support for directx 11.1



8.1 supports DX 11.2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok now that i have got home and started testing I have noticed that my dolby digital home theator V4 no longer works (maybe a reinstall?) and it is not automatically connecting to my wifi when the PC boots I have to manually click on the SSID and put in my key.


----------



## Drone (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't manually delete windows.old folder. Just run disk cleanup and it will take care of it.

It's funny that downloading took less time than installing .....


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 17, 2013)

It's a good idea to delete and redo wifi profiles anyways to clean up any issues that may arise.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok now that i have got home and started testing I have noticed that my dolby digital home theator V4 no longer works (maybe a reinstall?) and it is not automatically connecting to my wifi when the PC boots I have to manually click on the SSID and put in my key.



You have two comps in your specs. It's the 920 build that has been a bane to your existance, recently, no?

I happened to notice that your motherboard is not one I commonly see in people's specs. At least not frequently. 

Am I alone in thinking software may not be the major contributor to your ails?  IDK, just an observation.



AnnCore just went through a bunch of issues crunching and it turned out to be hardware, namely a bad RAM stick. ...Maybe?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

Now I am getting this...







Maybe this was not a good idea..


----------



## FX-GMC (Oct 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Now I am getting this...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131017/Capture062.jpg
> 
> Maybe this was not a good idea..



Permissions issue maybe? Did you try to right click the installer and choose "Run as Administrator"?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

FX-GMC said:


> Permissions issue maybe? Did you try to right click the installer and choose "Run as Administrator"?



no option to






Already tried the "take ownership" reg file on the C:\



remixedcat said:


> It's a good idea to delete and redo wifi profiles anyways to clean up any issues that may arise.



Just tried that then restarted and still will not connect and wants my key each time it connects

LOL more drama in wind 8.1 land... I can no longer download ANYTHING due to privileges 






BUT!!!!

I am in the administrators group....






Lovely.....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 18, 2013)

Updated. No problems. Did disk cleanup afterwards. got about 8-10GB back.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

Going even more deeper I created another local admin account and now explorer locks up when I right click on any file 

Backing up to reformat. I will wait until there is an ISO for windows 8.1 before I proceed with this update again. This is def not how I wanted to spend my night


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Going even more deeper I created another local admin account and now explorer locks up when I right click on any file
> 
> Backing up to reformat. I will wait until there is an ISO for windows 8.1 before I proceed with this update again. This is def not how I wanted to spend my night



but i thought microsoft made super dependable products that could never be replaced


----------



## X800 (Oct 18, 2013)

Help
In my win shop there is no dowloadlink or icon for win 8.1 and i have all uppdates ???


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 18, 2013)

You may wanna reinstall the WLAN drivers


----------



## thx71 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Windows 8.1 download is crap*

started at 13:00 pm to download and now its 03:00 am and the downlosd is so slow i am now at 37%, was better via the normal update procedure that it was all done


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> but i thought microsoft made super dependable products that could never be replaced



But they do and fuel the super elitist race


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2013)

The windows 8.1 upgrade was smooth for me. I have yet to encounter something that doesn't work.

Malwarebytes, MSI afterburner, ATI CCC, adobe, Razer Synapse all were on my start menu just like before and all open.

Real like the integrated email management, cloud and theme update. Basking in it all.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> But they do and fuel the super elitist race


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> uh, when did i say businesses upgrade whenever a new OS is released? if windows 8 continues to utilize the metro interface even years down the road you won't see businesses upgrading. you will in fact see them skip windows 8 and wait for a much more business friendly windows 9 which is already in heavy development.



Microsoft isn't going to abandon the metro interface. That is ridiculous to even think. At this point they have taken it to their OEM PCs, their in house tablet, their phone licensees, and the Xbox. It isn't going anywhere, anytime. In fact, there is evidence to support Microsoft is investing their whole company in to the idea of one interface across all of their products. 

You will be sticking with Linux or Mac if you don't adapt.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 18, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble signing into Origin now? It wont sign into online mode. Steam is fine though.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble signing into Origin now? It wont sign into online mode. Steam is fine though.



No both work fine for me.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Oct 18, 2013)

Download took longer than the upgrade installation.

Didn't need to reinstall any software.
Browser / email / connectivity were all immediately working.
Had to reconfigure sound options to get audio working again.
Took several attempts before windows update worked properly again. Kept getting a connectivity error before it finally worked.  (MS servers probably getting hammered.)


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2013)

This morning I left it downloading, and it went ahead and installed while I was at work. When I got home, I just had to click a few settings, and it finalized the setup. Everything seems fine and dandy, just has to clean up Windows.old through Disk Cleanup. 

The only issue I've had is that Steam didn't connect the first time, but it worked the second time.  Let's hope it continues to play nicely.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> No both work fine for me.



Yep, now its working. Had to do a reboot.

....When in doubt, reboot..........


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> no option to
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131017/Capture063.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks like more of an error on their end not microsofts imo.


Downloading the update now.. so we'll see if my computer implodes in a bit


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Looks like more of an error on their end not microsofts imo.
> 
> 
> Downloading the update now.. so we'll see if my computer implodes in a bit



Whos end? Mine? I did as others did and thats when the chaos started. I have formatted and put 8 pro back in. Right now I have to go through the pain of redownloading all my games.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Whos end? Mine? I did as others did and thats when the chaos started. I have formatted and put 8 pro back in. Right now I have to go through the pain of redownloading all my games.



Dolby, permissions probably changed with the update and their installer doesn't adjust for it.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 18, 2013)

Just updated to 8.1 on lappy and main rig. So far so good! I still think I prefer cheating with Classic Start...but I do like the Win+x menu being available at a right click now. Pretty convenient so I will try without classic for a bit. Gonna go to Ubuntu 13.10 for my second OS this weekend as well!


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 18, 2013)

Kursah said:


> I do like the Win+x menu being available at a right click now.



That functionality was always available in Windows 8.  You would just move the mouse into the lower left corner until the start box came up and then right click.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 18, 2013)

took around half an hour or so to setup, it basically just installed itself on top and all my drivers are still working fine and games etc. AFAIK sound cards tend to have really specific drivers so it's best to check whether it will be compatible with the upgrade first. Same with TV tuners and such.


----------



## Agility (Oct 18, 2013)

Expected issues will occur to some users upgrading from such a major update. That's the reason why  I'm going to sit back and wait for an official Win 8.1 ISO file. I've even had issues updating windows XP from SP1 to SP2, causing multiple driver issues and crashes. Ever since never again am i installing big updates, but only by reformatting and installing the OS that comes with the updates.


----------



## xulos (Oct 18, 2013)

Fresh install win 8.1 pro from msdann. So far so good. I installed startisback and returned "classic" win start button. Much more fluid than win 7 in every aspect and its using less memory than win7. I like new task manager aswll. Yeah shi*** metro ui is still there but if you pay 3 bucks for 2 pc licenses in startisback, you will get better win 7 in every aspect


----------



## X800 (Oct 18, 2013)

I cant even dowload it by WindowsSetupBox it says that i have wrong key ?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2013)

Redownloaded as it wouldn't install the first time because I made a regedit to change the location of my program files folder to a new drive.. and it apparently can't install like that?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Dolby, permissions probably changed with the update and their installer doesn't adjust for it.



It messed permissions up all over the place. I couldn't even create folders on the C:\ or download anything from the internet.. I am gonna work on getting a copy of 8.1 via ISO and do a clean install.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> It messed permissions up all over the place. I couldn't even create folders on the C:\ or download anything from the internet.. I am gonna work on getting a copy of 8.1 via ISO and do a clean install.



Let me know. I would like to score a good ISO myself. Everything upgraded fine for me. Only issue is DICE hasn't updated the BF3 plugin for IE 11 yet so I cannot play BF3. Only strange issue I found was some Security Audit Fails in the event viewer having to do with an open key. I'm still looking into that. I might "downgrade" back to 8.0 until BF4 comes out anyway. That will give them a week or so to iron out some bugs.

Over all Windows 8.1 is damn nice IMO.


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 18, 2013)

So far I tried to update my desktop twice and each time it failed to update. Go figure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

I found a way to get the ISO! Found this on the digital rivers forums. 

Windows 8.1 upgrade installer/ISO

what this will do is download the files and it will ask you if you want to install now or make an ISO for later. I am currently doing it in a VM with win  8 pro x64 already installed.



> Upgrading Windows with only a product key
> If you bought a Windows 8.1 or Windows 8 product key, you can download and install Windows from this page. You'll have the option of installing Windows now, later or using media with an ISO file.
> 
> Before you begin:
> ...



http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only


----------



## CheezusCrust (Oct 18, 2013)

Perhaps this has already been asked before, but does the updating from 8 to 8.1 wipe your programs?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I found a way to get the ISO! Found this on the digital rivers forums.
> 
> Windows 8.1 upgrade installer/ISO
> 
> ...



Crap that means Ill have to downgrade to windows 7 to run this to get the 8.1 ISO. So much fail sauce!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 18, 2013)

CheezusCrust said:


> Perhaps this has already been asked before, but does the updating from 8 to 8.1 wipe your programs?



Most of what I've read in this thread seems to show that most people's programs stayed in place like they were.  I will be sitting back and watching for awhile before upgrading my Win 8 rig, although I will download the ISO off digital river in the meantime.

EDIT: Nope, Digital River ISO is out the window according to MailMan.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2013)

rtwjunkie said:


> Most of what I've read in this thread seems to show that most people's programs stayed in place like they were.  I will be sitting back and watching for awhile before upgrading my Win 8 rig, although I will download the ISO off digital river in the meantime.



Yup you keep all your programs. Other than what I stated before it seems very stable and upgraded fine.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Crap that means Ill have to downgrade to windows 7 to run this to get the 8.1 ISO. So much fail sauce!



You shouldnt have to, I am running regular 8 to do it


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I found a way to get the ISO! Found this on the digital rivers forums.
> 
> Windows 8.1 upgrade installer/ISO
> 
> ...



I thought you weren't supposed to be able to update from 7 to 8.1?

EDIT: Wait that was retail boxes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Microsoft isn't going to abandon the metro interface. That is ridiculous to even think. At this point they have taken it to their OEM PCs, their in house tablet, their phone licensees, and the Xbox. It isn't going anywhere, anytime. In fact, there is evidence to support Microsoft is investing their whole company in to the idea of one interface across all of their products.
> 
> You will be sticking with Linux or Mac if you don't adapt.



incorrect. microsoft is developing a business friendly interface for Windows 9.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 18, 2013)

*ooooopppppssss*

.....before i upgraded accidently refreshed windows 8.....so it uninstalled like 50 programs.....  so i nuked everything did a clean install of 8 and all updates and then installed 8.1.  No issues.   Now im reinstalling all my programs and making an disk image....with a better software,  Being hardcore(slang for idiot) i dont run restore points. Got 2 samsung  840s 250g in raid 0 and 3 other ssds for different sets of programs and 2tb of storage.....gotta post that rig in case mod......


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

I will be sharing out ISO's for windows 8.1 pro x86/x64 in about 15 minutes.... GET READY

Here we go!

First FTP server 5 user limit

ftp://205.144.212.5:21/Windows 8.1/

If it asks for a user and password then the user is "tpuuser" with no password

Second FTP server with no limit

ftp://205.144.212.5:22/

User: tpuuser
Pass: tpu


----------



## Drmark (Oct 18, 2013)

Octavean said:


> That isn't a very accurate or complete statement. Its actually a bit more complicated then simply saying you'll have to reinstall your software as noted here:
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/update-from-windows-8-tutorial
> 
> ...



Not trying to be a smart ass, but I didn't know there were any apps in this?  I have been ignoring everything in it but what I installed.  Is there anything in it worth anything?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

First ISO test and it works like a charm for a clean full install!!!


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2013)

+1 for everything fine after update. No issues. 50.1GB used before, 45.9GB used after 8.1 upgrade, extra 6.84GB from removing Windows.old. ~11GB freed up by installing 8.1.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will be sharing out ISO's for windows 8.1 pro x86/x64 in about 15 minutes.... GET READY
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> ...



Not to stress, Brandon, and thanks for the assist, but it doesn't seem to want to let me login...


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> incorrect. microsoft is developing a business friendly interface for Windows 9.



Microsoft hasn't given any information in regards to metro interfaces changes or desktop changes for Windows 9. Your argument is solely based on suiting your needs and what you want to see.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> So why isn't this called simply Win 8 SP1??


Because Microsoft is being silly.  Windows 8.1 is Windows NT 6.3, ya know.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> Not to stress, Brandon, and thanks for the assist, but it doesn't seem to want to let me login...



Tried it too, wont log in.


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> Tried it too, wont log in.



Tried three, got message saying "The free version only allows 5 users logged in at a time". I suspect that's the issue.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Microsoft hasn't given any information in regards to metro interfaces changes or desktop changes for Windows 9. Your argument is solely based on suiting your needs and what you want to see.



actually, i know several people who work in development at microsoft and it is not a big secret in the IT community that windows 9 will be business friendly...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry guys, Just realized I have the personal edition of xlight which only allows 5 users to be connected at one time. If anyone knows of a easy free ftp server that allows more users at a time I will set one up under that.

*edit*

FIXED

Ok I got the second FTP up and going! I used Quick N Easy FTp server lite and it has a max connections of 50 set.


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> actually, i know several people who work in development at microsoft and it is not a big secret in the IT community that windows 9 will be business friendly...



And what exactly do you mean with business friendly? Are you saying businneses (?) will use tablets more, or are you saying they will ship Office with every Windows copy or what? Also Windows Everywhere isn't going anywhere, unless the next CEO does a proper ninja backflip and burns every single thing MS has done the past 3 years or so to the ground. Which probably will not happen.

Also, you do not know people working at MS. You'd sooner kill yourself.


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sorry guys, Just realized I have the personal edition of xlight which only allows 5 users to be connected at one time. If anyone knows of a easy free ftp server that allows more users at a time I will set one up under that.



Maybe give this one a try? Make sure to go under general settings and change max connections.

Edit: It's buggier than I remember. FileZilla maybe?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sorry guys, Just realized I have the personal edition of xlight which only allows 5 users to be connected at one time. If anyone knows of a easy free ftp server that allows more users at a time I will set one up under that.



No worries, thanks for the support


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

xvi said:


> Maybe give this one a try? Make sure to go under general settings and change max connections.
> 
> Edit: It's buggier than I remember. FileZilla maybe?



Hell yea man! I have a secondary FTP server up with details below!!

ftp://205.144.212.5:22/

User: tpuuser
Pass: tpu

*EDIT*

Fixed! Ok I got the second FTP up and going! I used Quick N Easy FTp server lite and it has a max connections of 50 set.


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok having issues. It will allow users to connect to the folder but when you click to download it craps out



Might have to try FileZilla Server. Haven't played with it as much since I prefer lightweight servers (in this case, excessively lightweight). FileZilla should be rather stable.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 18, 2013)

has the windows experience index test been removed from 8.1 its not available for use in the system section of control panel anymore here??


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> has the windows experience index test been removed from 8.1 its not available for use in the system section of control panel anymore here??



Had to go check, but it is indeed gone. How am I going to know which apps from the Windows Store my computer can handle?!


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> actually, i know several people who work in development at microsoft and it is not a big secret in the IT community that windows 9 will be business friendly...



http://betanews.com/2013/10/08/5-re...w-away-ipads-for-a-mobile-business-workforce/

Proof not talk.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 18, 2013)

xvi said:


> Had to go check, but it is indeed gone. How am I going to know which apps from the Windows Store my computer can handle?!http://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/willy_nilly.gif



well its not that big a deal i agree but i did ponder if there was a noticable gain there with 8.1 but hey no probs ive sisoft sandra to call on


----------



## TheOne (Oct 18, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> has the windows experience index test been removed from 8.1 its not available for use in the system section of control panel anymore here??



It was removed from System properties, but the test can still be run through an admin cmd prompt.

http://blogs.technet.com/b/chad/archive/2012/11/12/run-winsat-without-the-gui.aspx
http://www.intowindows.com/get-windows-experience-index-wei-score-in-windows-8-1/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> http://betanews.com/2013/10/08/5-re...w-away-ipads-for-a-mobile-business-workforce/
> 
> Proof not talk.



how is this at all relevant? it is an article about how the surface is better for business than the ipad... ok....


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> how is this at all relevant? it is an article about how the surface is better for business than the ipad... ok....



Surface comes with Windows 8. You said Windows 8 isn't good for business. Thus, you are now agreeing that it is obvious that Surface is good for business, and that logically means you believe Windows 8 is as well.

Besides that read the whole article before you get locked in a anti Windows 8 rant again.


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Surface comes with Windows 8. You said Windows 8 isn't good for business. Thus, you are now agreeing that it is obvious that Surface is good for business, and that logically means you believe Windows 8 is as well.
> 
> Besides that read the whole article before you get locked in a anti Windows 8 rant again.



This conversation is ridiculous. The world used to do business on palm pilots. Just because they were better than using a pager does NOT mean they were 'good for business'.

Windows 8 was targeting/designed for non business use, it is targeting the market that has been slipping to OSX/iOS devices. Rhino is claiming Windows 9 is going to target business users.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Surface comes with Windows 8. You said Windows 8 isn't good for business. Thus, you are now agreeing that it is obvious that Surface is good for business, and that logically means you believe Windows 8 is as well.
> 
> Besides that read the whole article before you get locked in a anti Windows 8 rant again.



dude, you gotta take your meds or we won't be able to discuss this.

i am not anti-windows 8. it is a better OS than windows 7. i am anti-metro. i do not like it for personal computing and i do not like it at work. the metro UI is way too big of a change from windows 7 and it is scaring away businesses from buying it. it would require training users on how to find the programs they most commonly use to do work. that costs money. 

now, the article you posted only shows that the metro ui is better for business when is it on a tablet than OSX is for ipad. that doesn't mean metro is not a business friendly UI for desktop workers...


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 18, 2013)

GSG-9 said:


> Windows 8 was targeting/designed for non business use, it is targeting the market that has been slipping to OSX/iOS devices. Rhino is claiming Windows 9 is going to target business users.



How is it a non-business friendly OS?



Easy Rhino said:


> dude, you gotta take your meds or we won't be able to discuss this.
> 
> i am not anti-windows 8. it is a better OS than windows 7. i am anti-metro. i do not like it for personal computing and i do not like it at work. the metro UI is way too big of a change from windows 7 and it is scaring away businesses from buying it. it would require training users on how to find the programs they most commonly use to do work. that costs money.
> 
> now, the article you posted only shows that the metro ui is better for business when is it on a tablet than OSX is for ipad. that doesn't mean metro is not a business friendly UI for desktop workers...



Oh businesses have to spend money to train their workers? I can't remember the last time that happened. We better claim that Windows 8 is a failure now. Everyone run!!! Windows 8 is coming!!!


----------



## FX-GMC (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> dude, you gotta take your meds or we won't be able to discuss this.
> 
> i am not anti-windows 8. it is a better OS than windows 7. i am anti-metro. i do not like it for personal computing and i do not like it at work. the metro UI is way too big of a change from windows 7 and it is scaring away businesses from buying it. it would require training users on how to find the programs they most commonly use to do work. that costs money.
> 
> now, the article you posted only shows that the metro ui is better for business when is it on a tablet than OSX is for ipad. that doesn't mean metro is not a business friendly UI for desktop workers...



If they can figure it out on a tablet, they should be able to figure it out on a PC.  Also, what does OS X have to do with any of it?


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> How is it a non-business friendly OS?



Rhino went over that 

Business has overhead, security policies to build, tech support to run them, and every employee to onboard.
The cost of change is staggering.

It is not a flaw in Windows 8, it is a reality of corporate culture.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 18, 2013)

GSG-9 said:


> Rhino went over that
> 
> Business has overhead, security policies to build, tech support to run them, and every employee to onboard.
> The cost of change is staggering.
> ...



You better stay off Delta flights then, they just ordered 11,000 Surface tablets equipped with Windows 8... The cost of change is going to be staggering for Delta... Your arguments are so ridiculous.


----------



## FX-GMC (Oct 18, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> You better stay off Delta flights then, they just ordered 11,000 Surface tablets equipped with Windows 8... The cost of change is going to be staggering for Delta... Your arguments are so ridiculous.



His arguments are valid.  It's naive to think that every business will have the same experience with adding Windows 8 to their environment.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 18, 2013)

FX-GMC said:


> His arguments are valid. It's naive to think that every business will have the same experience with adding Windows 8 to their environment.



Valid to the extent of a business's upgrade cycle.


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> You better stay off Delta flights then, they just ordered 11,000 Surface tablets equipped with Windows 8... The cost of change is going to be staggering for Delta...



<Insert personal insult here> I don't think you read everything I typed.

Also 11,000 is not a large order. Make that 100,000 and it is a large order. I am talking about how to climb mountains, you are talking about climbing hills. Once again, read what I said, that is not "it can't be done" I am saying its expensive, and you are forcing change on a large number of employees for what could be no ROI.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> How is it a non-business friendly OS?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh businesses have to spend money to train their workers? I can't remember the last time that happened. We better claim that Windows 8 is a failure now. Everyone run!!! Windows 8 is coming!!!



dude, again with the meds... you are starting to go off the rails and i have a feeling a mod is going to close this soon if you don't relax.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/adriankingsleyhughes/2013/05/19/why-enterprise-is-avoiding-windows-8/

http://www.businessinsider.com/enterprise-customers-microsoft-windows-8-2012-10

now please settle down and maybe take a nap. the adults are talking.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok I got the second FTP up and going! I used Quick N Easy FTp server lite and it has a max connections of 50 set.

ftp://205.144.212.5:22/

User: tpuuser
Pass: tpu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I got the second FTP up and going! I used Quick N Easy FTp server lite and it has a max connections of 50 set.
> 
> ftp://205.144.212.5:22/
> 
> ...



can that iso be installed on a fresh system?

wget --user=tpuuser --password='tpu' ftp://205.144.212.5:22/Windows_8_1_x64.iso
--2013-10-18 15:01:06--  ftp://205.144.212.5:22/Windows_8_1_x64.iso
           => “Windows_8_1_x64.iso”
Connecting to 205.144.212.5:22... connected.
Logging in as tpuuser ... Logged in!
==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.
==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD not needed.
==> SIZE Windows_8_1_x64.iso ... 3899295744
==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR Windows_8_1_x64.iso ... done.

    [                                                  <=> ] 832,936     65.3K/s


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 18, 2013)

GSG-9 said:


> Also 11,000 is not a large order. Make that 100,000 and it is a large order. I am talking about how to climb mountains, you are talking about climbing hills. Once again, read what I said, that is not "it can't be done" I am saying its expensive, and you are forcing change on a large number of employees for what could be no ROI.



A company that has barely any market share in mobile space convinces one of the world's largest air line companies to purchase 11,000 Surface tablets equipped with Windows 8 (an OS that you say isn't business friendly)... And you call that climbing a hill? What a smug comment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> can that iso be installed on a fresh system?



Yes it can! I just did it in a VM no problems and did the updates from yesterdays hotfixes!

*EDIT*

I also have a install key that will allow the user to test for 30 days without activation but I do not want to post here cause some may think its pirated when it in fact came from MS


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes it can! I just did it in a VM no problems and did the updates from yesterdays hotfixes!
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> I also have a install key that will allow the user to test for 30 days without activation but I do not want to post here cause some may think its pirated when it in fact came from MS



wait, will my windows 8 license work with that iso?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> wait, will my windows 8 license work with that iso?



Yes if you bought windows 8 then your key will activate with 8.1

I do not see any failed downloads yet but some have tried to upload for whatever reason


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2013)

Quck and Easy was the one I was trying to think of. I've had good luck with that thing.


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> *EDIT*
> I also have a install key that will allow the user to test for 30 days without activation but I do not want to post here cause some may think its pirated when it in fact came from MS



I think you will be fine if you post a link to where they are documented at microsoft.com/msdn etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

GSG-9 said:


> I think you will be fine if you post a link to where they are documented at microsoft.com/msdn etc.



Well I will post this here and if a mod thinks it needs to be deleted then please delete it. 

These keys can be found on the windows 8 product.ini file and are generic install keys for testing.

XHQ8N-C3MCJ-RQXB6-WCHYG-C9WKB

Core: 334NH-RXG76-64THK-C7CKG-D3VPT 
Professional: XHQ8N-C3MCJ-RQXB6-WCHYG-C9WKB 
Enterprise: MNDGV-M6PKV-DV4DR-CYY8X-2YRXH 
FHQNR-XYXYC-8PMHT-TV4PH-DRQ3H

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/47480-windows-8-1-generic-keys


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> dude, again with the meds... you are starting to go off the rails and i have a feeling a mod is going to close this soon if you don't relax.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/adriankingsleyhughes/2013/05/19/why-enterprise-is-avoiding-windows-8/
> 
> ...



My two real world examples vs. your two media articles that fit to the need of your argument that Windows 8 isn't a business friendly OS.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have you met the SecureBoot bug, or that intresting feature that states that secureboot isn't configured properly? I had it off in UEFI, now it is turned on, message is the same, and it seems a lot of users have the issue over the globe, and its not something new it was in the first rtm builds too. Anyone has a solution to this? Apart from hacking files and deleting this message text, as that is the only solution i found on the web.
Its a Windows 8 Pro install that was updated through the store to 8.1.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes if you bought windows 8 then your key will activate with 8.1
> 
> I do not see any failed downloads yet but some have tried to upload for whatever reason
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131018/656.png



well since you gave it out publicly i am sure people are trying to upload and launch virii


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> well since you gave it out publicly i am sure people are trying to upload and launch virii



Yea I had 40 people at one point. I am going to leave it up until next friday to give people a chance to get the ISOs and by that time it will probably will be hosted on digital river or somewhere else.


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> dude, again with the meds... you are starting to go off the rails and i have a feeling a mod is going to close this soon if you don't relax.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/adriankingsleyhughes/2013/05/19/why-enterprise-is-avoiding-windows-8/
> 
> ...



It's pretty much about it being new. Doesn't play nice on older systems, doesn't play nice with old software, doesn't bring killer must have features.. The UI doesn't seem to be the big issue when reading those articles. The issue is that it's _not _an issue, it's just new and corporations don't do that sort of thing. Which is not anything new. And if they had just upgrade to Win7, what's the point in Windows 8? That is a very valid argument, but I'm not even sure what you're arguing about. 

Anyway now you gotta tie that together with Windows 9 being more friendly to businness.


----------



## xvi (Oct 18, 2013)

I think the main problem is that the GUI is changing with no option to switch back. We didn't have a problem transitioning from DOS because, even to this day, we still have a DOS-like command prompt. Backwards compatibility is something Microsoft's always held on to and this time their implementation isn't that great (in my humble opinion). If there was a "Pretend to be Windows 7" button, I think everyone would love it.

Example, how does one drag/drop to attach a file to an e-mail using the Mail app? Is it possible? Nope, you've got to browse for it with their new, impossible to quickly navigate file browser.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> My two real world examples vs. your two media articles that fit to the need of your argument that Windows 8 isn't a business friendly OS.



you don't have real world examples. i work in IT. i make these decisions. i have friends at MS. and i just linked two articles that backs what i have said. please go away now as you are clearly trolling and adding nothing to the conversation.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 19, 2013)

TheOne said:


> It was removed from System properties, but the test can still be run through an admin cmd prompt.
> 
> http://blogs.technet.com/b/chad/archive/2012/11/12/run-winsat-without-the-gui.aspx
> http://www.intowindows.com/get-windows-experience-index-wei-score-in-windows-8-1/



I don't like the metro start panel but I could learn to play nice with it but I am annoyed that they hid half the little useable things like calc etc and are now trying to force us all to download a soddin app for everything.

And yet again I bet every app wants to see my contacts make changes etc etc and add nought in usability or function I mean calc is calc right it doesn't need my Facebook address


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 19, 2013)

I've allready seen businesses utilize metro UI... 

Holiday Inn express uses them in large touch screens at the check-in area as info kiosks for visitors. I actually used one to look up malls so I can get shoes before I went to Vegas so I can have something more comfy for walking around the MGM Grand. (easier then whipping out my phone at the time). 

I've also seen restaurants use a metro app for orders as well and it makes the UI easier for the wait staff to use.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 19, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> I've allready seen businesses utilize metro UI...
> 
> Holiday Inn express uses them in large touch screens at the check-in area as info kiosks for visitors. I actually used one to look up malls so I can get shoes before I went to Vegas so I can have something more comfy for walking around the MGM Grand. (easier then whipping out my phone at the time).
> 
> I've also seen restaurants use a metro app for orders as well and it makes the UI easier for the wait staff to use.



Schools are bushiness and all the computers in the Computer Science department at UH have windows 8.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 19, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I don't like the metro start panel but I could learn to play nice with it but I am annoyed that they hid half the little useable things like calc etc and are now trying to force us all to download a soddin app for everything.
> 
> And yet again I bet every app wants to see my contacts make changes etc etc and add nought in usability or function I mean calc is calc right it doesn't need my Facebook address



I'm not sure how you're getting this, on my computer i've been having problems getting to the calc app, it keeps launching the program as the top result in search


----------



## qubit (Oct 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will be sharing out ISO's for windows 8.1 pro x86/x64 in about 15 minutes.... GET READY
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> ...



Thanks man. 

Downloading now.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 19, 2013)

cheesy999 said:


> I'm not sure how you're getting this, on my computer i've been having problems getting to the calc app, it keeps launching the program as the top result in search


I can get it easily with a macro button on my keyboard yet cant click it in any menu , , that's just daft.
I haven't yet found anything using search yet my eyes and hand managed better than it all three times I've tried, its not looking good.
Maybe this 8 -8.1 melarky is just another way to sell us back win 7 but called 9 with loads of new features like menus of stuff and paint and an in built notepad etc.


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> A company that has barely any market share in mobile space convinces one of the world's largest air line companies to purchase 11,000 Surface tablets equipped with Windows 8 (an OS that you say isn't business friendly)... And you call that climbing a hill? What a smug comment.


No, it is simply not business, or corporate, Windows 8 is great for interacting with people. For use in advertising and marketing. But the devices that grab customer attention and that executives cary to schedule their meetings are not the back bone of any industries. There is infrastructure that must be maintained. And those functions/tasks simply won't and CAN'T move as fast, mission critical tasks are not redesigned just because they can be. They are redesigned when they must be.

P.S. You don't get to change the scope of the conversation by saying 'barely any market share in mobile' the conversation is not about mobile. 



xvi said:


> I think the main problem is that the GUI is changing with no option to switch back. We didn't have a problem transitioning from DOS because, even to this day, we still have a DOS-like command prompt.


Well, Dos had a GUI that was ditched after 3.1. People were okey with that. 



remixedcat said:


> I've allready seen businesses utilize metro UI...
> 
> Holiday Inn express uses them in large touch screens at the check-in area as info kiosks for visitors. I actually used one to look up malls so I can get shoes before I went to Vegas so I can have something more comfy for walking around the MGM Grand. (easier then whipping out my phone at the time).
> 
> I've also seen restaurants use a metro app for orders as well and it makes the UI easier for the wait staff to use.



Those are all POS (Point of Service, not the other acronym...) uses, interacting with consumers, marketing etc. Change is fast in those areas. Change is not so fast for people maintaining very old architecture and large large databases.


----------



## loop (Oct 19, 2013)

Basically, it's difficult to understand why some people behave like they re CEO of microsoft or software sellers, and have the stand to tease others who may not like new software from microsoft, really then i cant have any other opinion except how wonderful the new windows are?
Ok i m not newbie i set up computers from 1995 with custom cooling solutions (watercooling. phase change etc) because my favorite hobby is oc'ing. i ve paid lots of money to this market just fr hobby and my opinion is windows 8 and 8.1 is a shit software designed for tablets and phones, i' m using them only for being up to date but (thanks to iobit trick) with proper start button, not with metro shit, its idiotic unuseful and I DONT WANNA use this (metro) because its only a marketing SHIT
p.s. English is not my speaking language, so my apologize for some mistakes


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2013)

GSG-9 said:


> .... Change is not so fast for people maintaining very old architecture and large large databases.



This. 


How does "Metro" improve my clients' access to their RDP connections to a server running custom software? How does it improve my accountant clients' ability to run Peachtree, Quickbooks, Excel, Email? Database management? Improve support for legacy printers? 

Exactly. Not moving any more of our clients that way as long as we can. Win 7 for us, thanks.


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2013)

loop said:


> Basically, it's difficult to understand why some people behave like they re CEO of microsoft or software sellers, and have the stand to tease others who may not like new software from microsoft, really then i cant have any other opinion except how wonderful the new windows are?
> Ok i m not newbie i set up computers from 1995 with custom cooling solutions (watercooling. phase change etc) because my favorite hobby is oc'ing. i ve paid lots of money to this market just fr hobby and my opinion is windows 8 and 8.1 is a shit software designed for tablets and phones, i' m using them only for being up to date but (thanks to iobit trick) with proper start button, not with metro shit, its idiotic unuseful and I DONT WANNA use this (metro) because its only a marketing SHIT
> p.s. English is not my speaking language, so my apologize for some mistakes



The problem with everything, as I see it, isn't that the opinions differ, it's that one group see the other group as morons, and everyone has so strong feelings about it. This goes for you too it seems ("metro shit", "marketing shit", "shit software" etc etc). The other problem is that MS is dedicated to it (I don't have a problem with that, but people get so angry about it, it's a very diversifieng topic) Windows Everywhere, and it'll be Metroish.


----------



## qubit (Oct 19, 2013)

Frick said:


> *The problem with everything, as I see it, isn't that the opinions differ, it's that one group see the other group as morons*, and everyone has so strong feelings about it. This goes for you too it seems ("metro shit", "marketing shit", "shit software" etc etc). The other problem is that MS is dedicated to it (I don't have a problem with that, but people get so angry about it, it's a very diversifieng topic) Windows Everywhere, and it'll be Metroish.



So true, your whole post, but especially the highlighted bit. I guess it's the core of being opinionated and can apply to any controversial subject.

Talking generally, not just Windows 8, I think what really fuels it, is that each side thinks they're "_obviously_  " right, whether that's true or not. For the side that's actually right though, they're justified in responding like that. But which side is it...? Or sometimes neither is right, or it's a grey area and they've both got a point to a degree...


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I got the second FTP up and going! I used Quick N Easy FTp server lite and it has a max connections of 50 set.
> 
> ftp://205.144.212.5:22/
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for doing this.

The only issue I've had so far is after the 8.1 update the system was confused which monitor was which.  Driver reinstall fixed that.  So far about the only thing I've noticed is the so called start button and the less space on my ssd.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> but i thought microsoft made super dependable products that could never be replaced



That's why i would never try MS OS Upgrade.  Sure they got better but you should understand there is a chance you might have to change your plans for the day.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2013)

kenkickr said:


> Thank you very much for doing this.
> 
> The only issue I've had so far is after the 8.1 update the system was confused which monitor was which.  Driver reinstall fixed that.  So far about the only thing I've noticed is the so called start button and the less space on my ssd.



Run the disk cleaner and remove the older installation. You'll gain back all your space and then some.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2013)

I installed mine over the top of win 7 with a full install disc from windows, worked flawlessly. Also my install is using only 31gb with some progs installed.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 19, 2013)

Windows 8.1 seems to be blasting MBRs (standard MS procedure nowadays, I don't know why anyone wouldn't expect it), so make sure you know how to fix things when you can't boot into Linux or BSD or plan9 or whatever you've got running.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2013)

hellrazor said:


> Windows 8.1 seems to be blasting MBRs (standard MS procedure nowadays, I don't know why anyone wouldn't expect it), so make sure you know how to fix things when you can't boot into Linux or BSD or plan9 or whatever you've got running.



It's also made by asshats skygo won't work until next month now due to my new pc (not just 8.1 upgraded) and avast got removed during 8.1 update unknown to me so its developed an infection ,,,asss's tomorrow for this shit.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Does this support start 8 or other taskbar/start menu integrations?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> Does this support start 8 or other taskbar/start menu integrations?


Check it out  


erocker said:


> Does Start8 work with 8.1?





brandonwh64 said:


> Just installed the 8.1 upgrade and it saved all my apps and my start8 still works like a charm.


----------



## dcf-joe (Oct 20, 2013)

Just got the free upgrade to Win 8.1 Pro x64.

Since I had a license for StartIsBack for regular Windows 8, I just had to download the new version designed for Win 8.1, and my license worked, so all is well.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 20, 2013)

Why is it called Metro? Just makes me think of the trains. Everybody knows, in a zombie apocalypse puplic transport it where it starts.

StartIsBack, turn of all the metro stuff sliding and poping up at me left right and center, default all my programes to 'traditonal' programmes, now im happy. Under the irritating GUI i think theres some nice improvements. Win8 handled fitting a new MOBO without unsitalling or reinstalling drivers manualy brilliantly, out of all the OS's ive used theyve all fallen over or taken a grave performance hit from doing that. Plus i do like the faster booting times.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 20, 2013)

Windows RT 8.1 (the one for ARM devices) got pulled due to curb-stomping certain boot data in the throat.


----------



## Deadlyraver (Oct 20, 2013)

Had an installation problem where the hard drive activity stops for two hours....

What to do?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2013)

Deadlyraver said:


> Had an installation problem where the hard drive activity stops for two hours....
> 
> What to do?



Is your hard drive dying by chance?


----------



## X800 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey when you all did get the uppdate to windows shop did you get allso a new key ?
Win 8 pro dont work on 8.1 or do miss something here.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 20, 2013)

X800 said:


> Hey when you all did get the uppdate to windows shop did you get allso a new key ?
> Win 8 pro dont work on 8.1 or do miss something here.



The same key should work. It does for me atleast.


----------



## X800 (Oct 20, 2013)

My key dont work. Whell i contacted microsoft support so lets see what happens .I bought mine when they had the campain on win 8 .


----------



## Raovac (Oct 21, 2013)

Stupid Microsoft account crap making my computer feel like a fricken Xbox.
Reset.........
Back to 8.0.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2013)

You have the option of creating a local account, of course.


----------



## Raovac (Oct 21, 2013)

Local meaning the good old user name?
If so, that is what I have, my name, then a password.
Then it asks me for a Microsoft account and password.
No way I'm signing into windows with any kind of email account.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 21, 2013)

Raovac said:


> Local meaning the good old user name?
> If so, that is what I have, my name, then a password.
> Then it asks me for a Microsoft account and password.
> No way I'm signing into windows with any kind of email account.



I just made a new one(email) just for win 8.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 25, 2014)

So, correct me if I am wrong. 8.1 boots faster than 8. 8.1 uses a smaller footprint on my HDD, than 8. There is now a Start button but, it just brings up Metro?  

Any thoughts on side by side apps? Is it really all that AND a bag of chips? Oh, and the whole Windows Experience Index, do I have to have a Microsoft account to become Admin of my computer, now? Also, is it true, as I have read, the Apps are now Over-Dynamic? Meaning, they have connections to Facebook and such?

I have 8, hated it, now I am used to it and have adapted to it's quirky search and little used Metro. I have rarely used any apps, only a couple times when it was new.

In fact, I still kinda hate the whole high-jacking of my pictures, to Metro, when I click on them. I know I can click and open elsewhere but, I shouldn't have to make the extra step.

Anyways, still, on the fence wit 8.1.


----------



## erixx (Jan 25, 2014)

right click on a picture and Open with... select you app-lication of choice and mark "always use this to open"... Metro annoyances solved!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 26, 2014)

erixx said:


> right click on a picture and Open with... select you app-lication of choice and mark "always use this to open"... Metro annoyances solved!


Right but, I have my hard drive nearly full of 'em...I know I can select all or select and right click but, I shouldn't HAVE to!! Which I feel IS a valid point regarding W8 efficiency. Another added step, among many. Don't get me wrong, W8 is not all bad and I am not a hater, just a little annoyed by it sometimes, vs. w7.

Any other pointer's regarding 8.1, as previously posted?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 26, 2014)

Raovac said:


> Local meaning the good old user name?
> If so, that is what I have, my name, then a password.
> Then it asks me for a Microsoft account and password.
> No way I'm signing into windows with any kind of email account.



When the 8.1 upgrade asks for an MS account go to "Create a new account" (counter-intuitive, I know), in the screen that appears afterwards select "Keep using my current account" (or something like that). Presto! 8.1 with a local account.

I don't know if you can do that from a 8.1 install disc, though.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 26, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Right but, I have my hard drive nearly full of 'em...I know I can select all or select and right click but, I shouldn't HAVE to!! Which I feel IS a valid point regarding W8 efficiency. Another added step, among many. Don't get me wrong, W8 is not all bad and I am not a hater, just a little annoyed by it sometimes, vs. w7.
> 
> Any other pointer's regarding 8.1, as previously posted?



Nuttin'?


----------

